
Grading Tim Cook - kernelv
https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2017/1/19/grading-tim-cook
======
chmaynard
I have a hard time figuring out where Neil Cybart fits into the world of Apple
punditry and analytics. He seems to have ambitions to succeed in both areas,
but I don't think he has much traction.

Technical folks like us don't care very much about Cybart's views on the Apple
executive inner sanctum -- we're more interested in the Apple ecosystem of
development tools, products, and services, and where they fit into the larger
high-tech universe. Besides, he wants us to pay him to read his punditry.
Heaven forbid!

Wall Street investors and analysts probably don't trust him much and don't
value his perspective -- to them, he's a maverick and an outsider. Some of
them may subscribe to his newsletter, but I doubt if they take it seriously.

